# [Need Tutorial] How to create a single sign-on system?



## Chetan1991 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all.
I am creating an intranet as final project of my B.Tech. The intranet is going to comprise:


A portal made in Wordpress
Forum made in phpbb
Public file repository system (ajaXplorer)
My own custom online test system
Video streaming server
Game server

I want a unified login system for the whole intranet, so the visitor can hop between  different apps without signing in again. How to create such a system?


----------



## chris (Aug 1, 2013)

You will need to modify scripts, so that it look for login using other database. You will have to do it yourself as you have many software, not sure if this is possible with game server as it may be written in C or some other languages like that. You may check this plugin to get an idea

WP phpBB Bridge | e-Xntd.it

It is better to use  buddypress  as forum as it already integrated with wordpress.

BuddyPress.org


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2013)

There are many techniques to implement "SSO". But it largely depends on the complexity of the system.
Also , since you are using cross-platform/language systems it's going to be more complicated.
Cause , if you were to use a common DB for all then an AuthToken could have helped.

I haven't created something but I think if you are using popular PhP applications , they come with "Forum-Portal" bridges , like Joomla-SmF , Joomla-PhpBB bridge , etc.

You will need to mention What languages are you going to use and what DB are you setting up.


----------

